# VRT.     What cars lose most vrt next july?



## macnas (26 Dec 2007)

Come july 1st what cars will have the biggest falls in vrt. I expect a huge surge in importing cars from UK in this category To counteract this expect a rowing back on the new green car taxes.


----------



## ft5j60j (26 Dec 2007)

ALfa 147 -191 co2


----------



## RS2K (27 Dec 2007)

Low emissions vehicles will suffer much lower VRT post 1st July. Primarily diesels.


----------



## macnas (27 Dec 2007)

Thanks but I am looking for specific examples such as the 1.8
Mondeo tdci will go from 25% to 16%? Will it?  The BMW 320d drops quite a lot?


----------



## bacchus (27 Dec 2007)

Have a look in this thread. A bit long, but contains some info about what you are looking for.


----------



## macnas (28 Dec 2007)

This is a list of the emissions of the best 10 cars in each group

 Family Cars Petrol
Rank	             Make	Model	Edition	                    	CO2 (g/km)
1	MERCEDES-BENZ	B-Class (T245)	B150	M	Petrol		        158
2	MAZDA	Mazda6 (2008 MY)	1.8 4/5 Door			161
3	MERCEDES-BENZ	B-Class (T245)	B170	M	Petrol		        163
4	MAZDA	Mazda6 (2008 MY)	2.0 4/5 Door	M		166
5	TOYOTA	Avensis	1.8 VVT-I     	M	Petrol		        171
6	FORD	New Mondeo, 2007	1.6 Duratec (110PS)M	Petrol  	172
7	FORD	Mondeo, February 2004---	1.8 	M       Petrol	        173
7	VAUXHALL	Vectra, MY2007	1.8i 16v VV	M	Petrol	                173
7	VAUXHALL	Vectra, MY2008 4 D1.8i 16v V	M	Petrol  	173
7	VAUXHALL	Vectra, MY2008 5 D	1.8i 1M        Petrol         	173
7	MERCEDES-BENZ	B-Class (T245)	B200	M	Petrol		        173

Small Family cars Petrol
1 HONDA Civic 06 1.4 i-DSI                                                           139
1 BMW 1 Series E81/E82/E87/E88 116i                                             139
2 BMW 1 Series E81/E82/E87/E88 118i 3-door                                   140
3 KIA cee'd 1.4 M                                                                         145
4 VAUXHALL Astra, MY2007 1.4i 16v 3 Door                                      146
4 VAUXHALL Astra, MY2008 5 Door Hatchback 1.4i                             146
4 VAUXHALL Astra, MY2008 3 Door Hatchback 1.4i 16                         146
5 MERCEDES-BENZ A-Class (W169) 5 Door A150 185                          148
5 MERCEDES-BENZ A-Class (C169) 3 Door A150 185                           148
6 KIA cee'd 1.6 M Petrol D/                                                            152
6 HONDA Civic 06 1.8 i-VTEC ES M Petrol                                         152
6 HONDA Civic Type S 1.8 i-VTEC S M                                              152

Small Diesel
1 RENAULT Mégane Hatchback 1.5 dCi                                              117         
2 AUDI A3 (from NOV 06 Wk 45>) 1.9 e TDI                                      119
2 AUDI A3 Sportback (from NOV 06 Wk 45>) 1.9 e TDI                        119
2 BMW 1 Series E81/E82/E87/E88 118d 3-door -                                  119
3 PEUGEOT 308 1.6 HDi (90 bhp)                                                      120
4 RENAULT Mégane Sport Saloon 1.5 dCi 106                                      124
4 FORD New Focus 1.6 Duratorq TDCi (90PS) 5 Door                            124
5 KIA cee'd 1.6 CRDi GS                                                                  125
5 MAZDA Mazda3 (2006 MY) 1.6 TD 5 Door 90 PS                                125
5 CITROEN C4 1.6HDi 16v 92hp Coupé & 5 door                                  125

Family Diesel
1 RENAULT New Laguna Hatch dCi 110                                              130
2 CITROEN C5 1.6HDi 16v M Diesel C/ £115                                       139
3 PEUGEOT 407 Saloon 1.6 HDi FAP (110 bhp)                                    140
4 HONDA Accord 06 Saloon 2.2 i-CTDi                                              145
5 SEAT Toledo (from NOV 06 Wk 45> ) 1.9 TDI (105                           146
5 TOYOTA Avensis 2.0 D-4D Saloon/Hatchback                                   146
5 MERCEDES-BENZ B-Class (T245) B180CDi                                       146
6 VOLKSWAGEN Passat Saloon (from NOV 06                                     148
7 FORD New Mondeo, May 2007 1.8 Duratorq TDCi (100)                      149
7 MAZDA Mazda6 (2008 MY) 2.0 4/5 Door M Diesel                              149


----------



## daviehug (1 Jan 2008)

Maybe I am being cynical but is it possible that the car dealer uses VRT as a means for inflating the price of a car.  How many of us would ever check the amount of VRT being paid on the car that the dealer is registering on our behalf?.

dave


----------



## maso82 (1 Jan 2008)

I too have failed to get a straight answer from a number of Ford dealers. Car distributors have long claimed that base prices here (before VRT) are low when compared to other EU countries. No doubt this VRT reduction (on relevant models) will be used to 'review pricing'.


----------



## macnas (1 Jan 2008)

I presume Minister Gormley will ensure that the consumer is not conned in the changeover to new VRT rates. The money we earn is as a  result of work. Work = energy. The greens want us to conserve energy so their policy must be to ensure we do not have to put in extra work = energy to pay the new rates of VRT?


----------



## werner (2 Jan 2008)

maso82 said:


> I too have failed to get a straight answer from a number of Ford dealers. Car distributors have long claimed that base prices here (before VRT) are low when compared to other EU countries. No doubt this VRT reduction (on relevant models) will be used to 'review pricing'.


 
My wife's Mondeo is due a replacement, obviously in light of the ineptly thought out impact of the VRT/Motor- Tax changes by John Gormless we are considering a diesel or bio-fuel compatible car (not that it will make a whit of difference to climate change anyway!)

We also contacted a number of Ford dealers without a straight answer either, are we surprised? No! 

Remember this? 
[broken link removed]


----------



## RS2K (2 Jan 2008)

Lexus have already jacked up the price of the IS220d. Fair play to them


----------



## Slim (2 Jan 2008)

I got a straight answer from a salesman! He says the manufacturers/distributors are putting up the price pre VRT to absorb a significant portion of the reduction that would be expected. The market will stabilise itself I guess!

Slim


----------



## UpTheBanner (2 Jan 2008)

My guess is that in July the www.ros.ie website will be updated with the latest VRT rates,compare the market price found there against the dealer price. If there is a big difference and if the dealer will not come down on price them import from the UK.


----------



## RS2K (2 Jan 2008)

Slim said:


> I got a straight answer from a salesman! He says the manufacturers/distributors are putting up the price pre VRT to absorb a significant portion of the reduction that would be expected. The market will stabilise itself I guess!
> 
> Slim



A salesman might have an idea for 1 brand but not the entire market. It's not as if the distributors were running a charity up to now either.

There will be uproar if the full VRT reductions are not passed on.


----------



## ted (3 Jan 2008)

RS2K said:


> There will be uproar if the full VRT reductions are not passed on.


 
There probably will but surely it's no surprise the dealers are tight lipped about this. For one who'd buy a car now if the dealers advertised a lower price from July 2008 in January. Also it's a free market the distributors/delaers aren't obliged to pass on the VRT reduction. The market will determie that and as a previous poster said, if there's a significant saving to be be made by going abroad then customers will vote with their feet.


----------

